# Reptile websites



## Scleropages (Jun 10, 2010)

I am more intrested in private breeders / keepers than shop or bussness websites
Who has one?
Why do you have one , to sell reptiles or show of your reptiles?
Do you have an ABN even tho it's just a hobbie?
Whats the best one you have seen and why?
Do I need one :shock:


----------



## dickyknee (Jun 10, 2010)

.....


Scleropages said:


> I am more intrested in private breeders / keepers than shop or bussness websites
> Who has one?* I do *
> Why do you have one , to sell reptiles or show of your reptiles? *Cause i was bored , to show off reptiles and to sell reptiles , it is so much easier to post all your for sales on 1 site and direct buyers there.*
> Do you have an ABN even tho it's just a hobbie? *No ABN *
> ...


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 10, 2010)

dickyknee said:


> .....


 
Pm me your webby?


----------



## dickyknee (Jun 10, 2010)

Sent .Check the links page for a few mates sites too , will give you some ideas .


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 10, 2010)

im thinking this would be alot easier aswell... everything in one spot..


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 10, 2010)

dickyknee said:


> Sent .Check the links page for a few mates sites too , will give you some ideas .



Nice site , Dicky
Thanks for some Ideas , also cheap Central carpets! I might know someone who is after one - I'll get her to contact you!


----------



## naledge (Jun 10, 2010)

You're not allowed to get an ABN if it's for something that's predominantly a hobbie. However if you're a business or it's your main income you need one. If you're just a small, private breeder you don't need one.


----------



## josiah7 (Jun 10, 2010)

dickynee would you be able to send me your link aswell 
i am thinkin of making a sit to upload all my reps


----------



## naledge (Jun 10, 2010)

The easiest way to make a small website for your reptiles is to get some sort of free website creator (Weebly - Create a free website and a free blog this one's good) or a free WordPress blog from WordPress.com — Get a Free Blog Here - They're very, very easy to set up and you get a free subdomain, and you can then buy a .com domain name if you wish.


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 10, 2010)

my mrs and i are looking at setting up a website to do with our herps at the end of the year when we will have some nice pics to make a site with the idea has always been interesting with me


----------



## dickyknee (Jun 10, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> Nice site , Dicky
> Thanks for some Ideas , also cheap Central carpets! I might know someone who is after one - I'll get her to contact you!


 
See , told you it works with sales


----------



## dickyknee (Jun 10, 2010)

josiah7 said:


> dickynee would you be able to send me your link aswell
> i am thinkin of making a sit to upload all my reps


 
Done . www.dickysreptiles.com


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 28, 2010)

Anyone else?

I need Idears for my webby ( it's not to sell reptiles , just show people some pics of me snakeys! )


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 28, 2010)

Having Mac computer, I created my web site easily in iWeb. It hasn't got any blows & whistles but it's all I need and it's costing me $100.- / year to host it.
The main advantage for me is - it spells out clearly how *not* to enquire about my snakes, therefore limiting the number of tyre kickers and by putting up plenty of images, it gives people better idea of what I got and they're not asking for picture of this and that. It works forme.

cheers
M


----------



## Kurto (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm in the process of making my portfolio site KJDCreations. Bit of a side project and hobby. I'm going to host it at home for nothing!  Just need to pay $30 a year for the domain name (dot.com address). Heres a site I did for a friend, Penrith Hot Water It's pretty basic, though thats all he wanted.

You do need to have ABN to register an .com.au address though. Aussie government will try to make money out of everything!!

I happy to do a site for fellow reptile enthusiasts!  I happy to be payed in our currency - reptiles!


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 28, 2010)

Kurto said:


> You do need to have ABN to register an .com.au address though. Aussie government will try to make money out of everything!!


 

Important! You don't need to have ABN as a reptile breeder, any other business ABN will do. What you put on your web site is up to you.


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 28, 2010)

I have got a host and site name already regesterd (already have another website and a ABN)... Just need to upload it when I am done ( just a simple Micosoft frontpage thingy).
Just want some idears


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 28, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> it spells out clearly how *not* to enquire about my snakes,



hehehe,....no soup for you,....NEXT!!!!!!


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 29, 2010)

Anyone else? (Thanks for the pm's)

PM me your webby if you don't want to post it here.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Jul 29, 2010)

I am thinking about making a website for reptiles, but haven't had the time to actually do anything about it.
I made a quick one with google sites for my fiance's soap hobby. 
and being that they are free to use, they have long web names. This can be fixed using a place like Dot TK - Renaming The Internet like I have done for her.
here's a demo, 
pinkboab.tk
instead of 
ht tp://sites.google. com /site/pinkboab/ 
(spaces added to show length)
http://sites.google.com/site/pinkboab/


----------

